# India & Nepal by motorhome - get our daily updates



## 2escapees (Nov 28, 2008)

In just over 3 weeks we set off for Kathmandu via Turkey, Iran, Pakistan and India. Now while you cold and miserable in the UK you can follow our journey for free. Using either Twitter or facebook.

On twitter just sign up and chose to follow 2escapees its all free (www.twitter.com)

On facebook just make me, Mike Annan, a friend and get all our news (good & bad). They will even email it to you for free. (www.facebook.com)


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

2escapees said:


> On facebook just make me, Mike Annan, a friend


Which one are you (there are 56 listed) :roll:

Firing up Tweetdeck now :wink:

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

2escapees said:


> On twitter just sign up and chose to follow 2escapees its all free (www.twitter.com)


... and a search on Twitter shows nothing for "2escapees" 

Gerald

_Edit: gotcha now  _


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I hope you have a really good trip. I'm really envious, I did it in '71-'72, in those days Syria - Iraq - Iran - Afganistan then Kyber pass into Pakistan.

Don't feel too sorry for us in the cold though, desiel was freezing in Turkey on the Anatolia plateau end November (oranges on the trees on the med. coast) and would you believe northern Iran!! the coldest I have ever been minus 30!!! in december.

Bon voyage Dick


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

I asked you on one of your previous threads about this trip about

travel and health insurance in Pakistan. Can you still get it ?

Cheers. Have a good trip


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

> I hope you have a really good trip. I'm really envious, I did it in '71-'72, in those days Syria - Iraq - Iran - Afganistan then Kyber pass into Pakistan.


Hi Dick

Likewise, but way back in '64 in a Bedford CA, and thru to Bombay - changes your life doesn't it?

If of any interest to anyone route was Istanbul-Ankara-Adana-Iskenderun-Tripoli-Beirut-Bwar-Byblos-Sidon-Baalbeck-Damascus-Ramtha-Jerash-Amman-Jericho-Jerusalem-Bethlehem-Petra-Amman-Rutba-Habanya-Baghdad-Babylon-Amara-Basra-Kuwait-Saffron-Basra-Abadan-Koramshar-Hamadan-Tehran-Mashad-Herat-Kandahar-Kabul-Jallalabad-Peshawar-Rawalpindi-Lahore-Amritsar-Delhi-Agra-Bombay. (Phew)

You may have spotted a bit of twisting and turning-no hurry-wanted to visit places. I suspect that many roads may well be surfaced these days too. The old Bedford never faltered till it got to Kabul where the altitude bu**ered up the carburation a bit.

Happy days and the very best of luck to 2escapees.

Paul


----------



## Dunky (May 1, 2005)

*nepal and india*

Hi Escapees - maybe I can help with info as we did O/land to Nepal with a Hymer in 2004/5 - I can give you overnight stops and some very good campings - we finished up in Goa and shipped the van home - incidentally I was paid for my story by Practical Motorhome! Hope to hear from you (we are in Spain at present) - Gordon and Grace Mackie


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

I will put you on Facebook if I can find the correct Mike Annan. My name onFacebook is Catherine Hastings and have the same Avatar so should be easy to spot me. Please add me as a friend and I will happily follow you, all the way!

Ca


----------



## 2escapees (Nov 28, 2008)

billym said:


> I asked you on one of your previous threads about this trip about
> 
> travel and health insurance in Pakistan. Can you still get it ?
> 
> Cheers. Have a good trip


We have worldwide health cover through Europe assistance


----------



## 2escapees (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: nepal and india*



Dunky said:


> Hi Escapees - maybe I can help with info as we did O/land to Nepal with a Hymer in 2004/5 - I can give you overnight stops and some very good campings - we finished up in Goa and shipped the van home - incidentally I was paid for my story by Practical Motorhome! Hope to hear from you (we are in Spain at present) - Gordon and Grace Mackie


Gordon

Thanks I'll PM you


----------



## 2escapees (Nov 28, 2008)

CaGreg said:


> I will put you on Facebook if I can find the correct Mike Annan. My name onFacebook is Catherine Hastings and have the same Avatar so should be easy to spot me. Please add me as a friend and I will happily follow you, all the way!
> 
> Ca


Added as friend as requested Thanks


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Mad!

Good luck though


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

So What? We're off to Cornwall next week for 10 days via NEC at Birmingham. Using the M6, M42, M5 and A39! Life on the edge or what?

Have a fantastic trip and bon voyage!


----------



## 2escapees (Nov 28, 2008)

geraldandannie said:


> 2escapees said:
> 
> 
> > On facebook just make me, Mike Annan, a friend
> ...


I come uip as Mike Annan, London sporting a beard and bow tie hope that helps


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

2escapees said:


> I come uip as Mike Annan, London sporting a beard and bow tie hope that helps


Yes, it does Mike, thanks.

Friend request sent :wink:

Gerald


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Mike - I have sent a friends request too I would love to follow your journey

Edward Delaine


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks Mike, what interesting Friends I have! World travellers! 

Ca


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Mike

Edward


----------



## 2escapees (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks to everyone, the band of followers continues to grow and that will make sure I do almost daily postings.


----------



## anallew (May 1, 2007)

Hi Mike

I've just spent an incredible amount of time browsing your photo collection on flickr - wow! Your photos are amazing. (I'm supposed to be writing my MSc dissertation so I'm not entirely grateful to you but I'll say it again, wow!) I love the one of you and your wife in native costume looking, dare I say it, not entirely comfortable! I'm guessing you're not too keen on being the photography subject!

What a clever idea it is to make your own books too. I didn't know that you could do that.

I'm going to follow you on twitter if you don't mind.

Best of luck with your trip. 

Ana


----------



## 2escapees (Nov 28, 2008)

Ana

Thanks. On Twitter just follow 2escapees.

Glad you liked the photos and you are quite correct I hate having my photo taken unless I dopn't know it's happening. The photo you mention was in Tashkent in Uzbekistan. You will see for this shot I had 2 wives (must be mad?).

Mike


----------



## 2escapees (Nov 28, 2008)

It just shows the power of MHF in just a few days 590 viewers and 20 replies.
This has got to be the BEST forum for MH owners and fans.


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mike

I've just joined facebook just to follow you! I would love to do what you're doing and i'm really envious. Please add me as a friend as I'm really looking forward to following you on your fantastic journey.
Helen


----------



## 2escapees (Nov 28, 2008)

Helen

No problem I have added you as friend. Between twitter and facebook I have over 20 people following the trip. So I will have to make sure I do regular posts. We leave hopefully on 5 November.


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

*Can you add me as a friend to facebook*

Hello Mike,

I have finally found you through facebook, your description of yourself worked.

Can you please add me to your friends list so that I can follow your travels to India and Nepal.

Good Luck

Many thanks Pat


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

*Thanks*

Hi Mike

That was quick thanks a lot, will keep a check on your travels.

Pat


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

Mike,

lucky you - spent a lot of time walking in Nepal, wish we were going with you.

Mrs Westbay just requested you as friend on facebook, she'll come up as Angela P

Have fun


----------



## 2escapees (Nov 28, 2008)

Between facebook and twitter I have over 30 followers from MHF. Thanks for all the interest. All the paperwork and visas are slowly coming together and just under 3 weeks to the off!


----------



## granneb (May 27, 2008)

Hi

Requested you as a friend on Facebook, hope it's the correct one and of course that you will accept me.   

Regards

Graham


----------

